# B-25/PBJ Pictures



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

I was down at the museum yesterday for a little prep work for the air show next weekend and snapped some shots of the B-25J "Executive Sweet" from the American Aeronautical Foundation. There are also 2 shots to show the progress on our restoration of the only surviving PBJ. This is a PBJ-1J that was once painted up to be a B-25J (historical felony!) with the nose art "Big Ole Brew and Lil Ole You". When finished, it will be given Navy PBJ colors and will have new nose art "Pride of the Yanks"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent. I need to move closer to some decent air museums.
Oh right, my job.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pics Evan!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks. I have more of different aircraft from yesterday. Here are the rest from yesterday. I was just warming up for next weekends airshow. 8)

First is a VC-131D Samaritan. This was the Chief of Staff of the Air Force, General Thomas Dresser White's transport. He was COS during the Korean War.

Then we have some shots of our flagship, the C-46D Commando "China Doll". She is celebrating her 60th birthday this year. She rolled off the assembly line in July of 1945.

The red airplane looks like a turbine Legend, but it is a home-built airplane called a Gray Special.

Next is a Percival Prentice, owned by the American Aeronautical Foundation.

Lastly, the Supermarine Spitfire going through some major maintenance. The Griffon engine is out and the airplane is getting a thorough going over. The gentleman under the wing is Les Bedding, and Englishman who is our Spitfire expert. One heck of a great guy too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2005)

Again nice pics evan!


----------



## goodoldboycraig (Mar 9, 2012)

evangilder said:


> I was down at the museum yesterday for a little prep work for the air show next weekend and snapped some shots of the B-25J "Executive Sweet" from the American Aeronautical Foundation. There are also 2 shots to show the progress on our restoration of the only surviving PBJ. This is a PBJ-1J that was once painted up to be a B-25J (historical felony!) with the nose art "Big Ole Brew and Lil Ole You". When finished, it will be given Navy PBJ colors and will have new nose art "Pride of the Yanks"



You are very uninformed. I am the former owner of the B25, Big Ole Brew" before the Confederate Air Force stole her from me. As such I have the original data plate, which was mounted behind the pilots seat. It very clearly states that this B25 was manifactured in Kansas City and delivered as a B25J. I suggest you check your sources before you make statements as you have. The CAF wants to create a false impression to the public as to what the plane is in order to boost their own egos. Oh, by the way, I also have all of the original logbooks.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 9, 2012)

Yawn !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2012)

Ditto...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2012)

goodoldboycraig said:


> You are very uninformed. I am the former owner of the B25, Big Ole Brew" before the Confederate Air Force stole her from me. As such I have the original data plate, which was mounted behind the pilots seat. It very clearly states that this B25 was manifactured in Kansas City and delivered as a B25J. I suggest you check your sources before you make statements as you have. The CAF wants to create a false impression to the public as to what the plane is in order to boost their own egos. Oh, by the way, I also have all of the original logbooks.



Hey [email protected] - if you have a beef with the CAF, take it the hell somewhere else and take your data plate and logbooks and shove them up your @ss!!!!

BTW enjoy your avatar, as the saying goes "if the shoe fits."


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh oh......

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2012)

"goodoldboycraig." just for the record I did receive your PM and just to show I don't hide behind an Internet forum, I'm telling you straight out, you're an idiot. I could care less what bitch you have with the CAF, what logbooks you have and who you are. The manner in which you decided to spew your stupidity here is not tolerated and if you came across a little differently we would have been all ears. 

Lesson of the day, pull your head out of your @ss. Enjoy your trip in cyberspace, maybe you"ll pick up an IQ point or 2.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2012)

I love it when people claim that I am misinformed. "I have this and I have that". Whatever. I can make a claim that I have something that no one else knows too. The fact of the matter is that I know the folks restoring that aircraft and I know a bunch have them have done significant research. These are not blow-hard guys trying to pump their own egos, these are guys with a love of aviation and history.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyway I'm still wondering how the plane could be stolen from him. I guess it could have been done by piece by piece through a hangar toilet window.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 10, 2012)

> take it the hell somewhere else and take your data plate and logbooks and shove them up your @ss!!!!



Owwwwwch!!!

Cool pics there, Eric; after looking at that red turbine thing, the Prentice just looks wrong.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's a bit of a contrast. From what I have heard, the Prentice was "grossly underpowered". Contrast that with the Turbine Legend, which is a rocket.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2012)

I still to this day do not understand why people have to come in with a chip on their shoulder and be an ass. 

If you come into a place with a little respect and friendlyness, everyone will at least be all ears and it might turn into a good discussion. If you come in rude and unfriendly, then of course something like this is going to happen. It gets you know where.


----------



## Diddy-Dee (Mar 16, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Yawn !!!!



legend!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)




----------

